# 18350 Mini-Devices



## Timwis (5/5/20)

I had a couple of 18350 devices which i liked but really fell for them using as part of a MTL set-up after buying the KiZoku Kirin, so much so i went on to buy it in the other two available colours.

I would love to know what other 18350 devices people have and what they think of them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (6/5/20)

My current 18350 devices I’m currently using. The vicious ant phenom, GG from golden Greek and of course the skeleton key. Love using these little things for MTL and honestly with a higher Nic I only need two batteries a day. ( yes I know they need a clean but they get a lot of use)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (6/5/20)

RayDeny said:


> My current 18350 devices I’m currently using. The vicious ant phenom, GG from golden Greek and of course the skeleton key. Love using these little things for MTL and honestly with a higher Nic I only need two batteries a day. ( yes I know they need a clean but they get a lot of use)
> 
> View attachment 195548


Very nice, mine are not quite the same league and all have a mosfet! Got the Osrix Creations Kite on route which i'm looking forward to trying!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (6/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Very nice, mine are not quite the same league and all have a mosfet! Got the Osrix Creations Kite on route which i'm looking forward to trying!



ive been meaning to get a mosfet 18350 mod but just have not got around to it, keen to see if there is a vape quality difference at such low ohms.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (6/5/20)

RayDeny said:


> ive been meaning to get a mosfet 18350 mod but just have not got around to it, keen to see if there is a vape quality difference at such low ohms.


I would say not but that's my opinion and although occasionally use a full mech i'm not a real mech head, i know some swear by them but i just don't like the drop off in power as the voltage drops. Of course any drop off with a MTL set-up is much less noticeable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (6/5/20)

@Stranger has a telescopic mod called Arachnid. Silver contacts and everything.
18350-650 I think it can take 20∅ batteries too

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (6/5/20)

I really must get an 18350 for that mech, pair that with the Wasp Nano and it will make a perfect top pocket carry around. I actually have two, one I use and one brand new in da box

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (6/5/20)

My 18350 collection







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (6/5/20)

JurgensSt said:


> My 18350 collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the lowest ohms you go for i would say 0.5ohm for safety although the ones with mosfets will have their limits and other safety features but i find 0.7ohm and above gives me the same sought of battery life as a single 18650 device with DL set-up?


----------



## JurgensSt (6/5/20)

Timwis said:


> What's the lowest ohms you go for i would say 0.5ohm for safety although the ones with mosfets will have their limits and other safety features but i find 0.7ohm and above gives me the same sought of battery life as a single 18650 device with DL set-up?


Only use these devices for MTL
Builds ohm out around 0.8 to 0.9.

Battery life on the Cthulhu is the best because of the chip. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (6/5/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Only use these devices for MTL
> Builds ohm out around 0.8 to 0.9.
> 
> Battery life on the Cthulhu is the best because of the chip.
> ...


Likewise i was just looking for backup because a lot of anti 18350 device argument is because people think they have poor battery life but actually a high ohm coil with an 18350 device is no different in battery life to a low ohm coil in 18650 device. I have the Cthulhu which is giving better life than the take-it and Mini stick but i'm getting better life still from the Kirin!


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/20)

I have never been a fan of 18350 mods because of the battery life... but maybe I should try with a higher resistance coil and see how we go... just checked my coil stock and the highest I can find is a 0.71Ω Clapton so will give it another go... nothing else to do during this lockdown!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/5/20)

Wow, @RayDeny , @JurgensSt and @Rob Fisher 
What amazing devices!!!!


The smallest battery mod I have is the Reo Mini - it takes 18500 batts - but my old purple Efests are kaput and I need new 18500s. Don't know where to get them or haven't looked hard enough. I want to resurrect my Reo Mini because it made for a great MTL portable vape and I am now way more into MTL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/20)

OK let's see how long the battery lasts... the flavour isn't bad either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (6/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have never been a fan of 18350 mods because of the battery life... but maybe I should try with a higher resistance coil and see how we go... just checked my coil stock and the highest I can find is a 0.71Ω Clapton so will give it another go... nothing else to do during this lockdown!
> View attachment 195596


Love the barrel shaped device!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (6/5/20)

Silver said:


> Wow, @RayDeny , @JurgensSt and @Rob Fisher
> What amazing devices!!!!
> 
> 
> The smallest battery mod I have is the Reo Mini - it takes 18500 batts - but my old purple Efests are kaput and I need new 18500s. Don't know where to get them or haven't looked hard enough. I want to resurrect my Reo Mini because it made for a great MTL portable vape and I am now way more into MTL


Got the Minikin mini which accommodates 18500 battery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (7/5/20)

Wow Rob, that is a cracking combo right there. Classy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/20)

Snow Wolf Mini! Was an awesome mod in it's day and is still a keeper for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (7/5/20)

I was that battery life @Rob Fisher, reasonable?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/20)

Timwis said:


> I was that battery life @Rob Fisher, reasonable?



Not sure on the mAh but it's the one lipo mod that has performed really well for me! Never went out with just the Snow Wolf but even after all these years, the battery life is way better than any 18350 or lipo mod I have owned. It's just so well made and of all the Chinese mods I have owned this one has stood out from the crowd big time!

I had a whole host of Snow Wolf's and a lot of them eventually died but this little one has just kept on going! I had all the sizes of the Snow Wolf's... the 200 Watt and a few of the 70 Watt version... this little gold one is the only one left from back in the days... 2016.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (7/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure on the mAh but it's the one lipo mod that has performed really well for me! Never went out with just the Snow Wolf but even after all these years, the battery life is way better than any 18350 or lipo mod I have owned. It's just so well made and of all the Chinese mods I have owned this one has stood out from the crowd big time!
> 
> I had a whole host of Snow Wolf's and a lot of them eventually died but this little one has just kept on going! I had all the sizes of the Snow Wolf's... the 200 Watt and a few of the 70 Watt version... this little gold one is the only one left from back in the days... 2016.
> View attachment 195637
> View attachment 195638


I was referring to the 18350 set-up from yesterday, not the highest ohm coil so wondered how it got on?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/20)

Timwis said:


> I was referring to the 18350 set-up from yesterday, not the highest ohm coil so wondered how it got on?



Ahhhh... not very well... the 0.7Ω Clapton wasn't great flavour (OK but not nearly as good as my real setups) and the battery life for me just doesn't work... it hardly lasts 2.5ml of juice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (7/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh... not very well... the 0.7Ω Clapton wasn't great flavour (OK but not nearly as good as my real setups) and the battery life for me just doesn't work... it hardly lasts 2.5ml of juice...


Yeah i find with 1.0ohm and higher life is comparable to a single 18650 device with a DL set-up at about 0.3ohm at around 30W but 0.7ohm would still be ok on a Mosfet 18350 device which like the Kirin gives a constant 3.5V output until the battery doesn't have it before operating as direct output. That 3.5V limit for a good percentage of the battery life makes quite a difference! The problem with mosfet devices is there are loads of mosfets which do slightly different things yet i find information about the specs so sketchy and most devices come with no manual or information whatsoever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (22/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

